# Moddable Game



## TheFabilicious (14. Jun 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe ne Frage an euch und hoffe, dass mir der ein oder andere helfen kann.

Ich bin nämlich dabei ein Spiel zu programmieren, was auch soweit ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Jetzt möchte ich das Spiel allerdings so gestalten, dass man es modden kann.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Prinzipien, nach denen man am besten verfahren sollte? Wie würdet ihr das ganze angehn?

Danke fürs lesen und für kommende Antworten!


----------



## Sogomn (16. Jun 2016)

Mithilfe von Reflections lässt sich Unterstützung für Plugins relativ leicht umsetzen.
So kannst Du eine Bibliothek für die API zum Spiel in Form einer JAR-Datei bereitstellen. Das Spiel lädt dann die Klassen aus dem Plugin und ruft die entsprechenden Methoden per Reflections auf.


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Jun 2016)

Oder Programmlogik in Scripte (z.B. Lua) auslagern.


----------



## Jardcore (16. Jun 2016)

Lua und Java vertragen sich leider nicht so sehr, ich würde eher Java freundlicherer Sprachen dazu verwenden: groovy, jruby or jython, jython wird glaube in dem Zusammenhang am meisten genutzt.


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Jun 2016)

Lua und Java vertragen sich eigentlich sehr gut. (Kommt natürlich auf die jeweilige Lib an^^)


----------



## Tobse (16. Jun 2016)

Mit Java 8 gibts auch eine neue (und damit sehr robuste und hochwertige) Integration für Java-Script direkt von Oracle (also mit in der JVM, keine extra Library notwendig). Einfach mal Java 8 nashorn googlen.


----------



## RalleYTN (30. Jun 2016)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Mit Java 8 gibts auch eine neue (und damit sehr robuste und hochwertige) Integration für Java-Script direkt von Oracle (also mit in der JVM, keine extra Library notwendig). Einfach mal Java 8 nashorn googlen.


JavaScript hätte ich auch genommen, da die meisten Leute soetwas schon in der Schule lernen.

Für die Implementierung kann man sich hier schlau machen: http://winterbe.com/posts/2014/04/05/java8-nashorn-tutorial/


----------

